# Best Pump



## wackandstack123

Hey i have a 20 gauge shotgun right now and i am looking to upgrade to a 12 and didnt know what would be the best for duck hunting in extreme weather. I preferable would like a pump.


----------



## 9erfan

I've used a BPS for many years and love it--it never fails. The 3.5" is VERY heavy, so no good for hunting upland, but the ejector being on the bottom is nice in a blind cuz it doesn't chuck hulls on your neighbors, just out front... :2cents:


----------



## oldfireguy

I bought a used 870 when I was 18 years old and it remains my favorite at age 55. Told a gun dealer I was going to buy a BPS when my 870 wore out (that was 25 years ago). He told me I would never own a BPS.
I've dragge my 870 through muddy fields, marshes, freezing rains and white-out blizzards. It just won't fail. Action is easy to disassemble and clean also.
Find the shotgun that balances right for you and fits you (points where you look). Then empty a couple cases of shells through it.
Good luck.


----------



## bud69652

I also own a 870. I have had it for 7 years now and have beat the crap out of this gun. Drug it through mud, snow, and water. I even dropped it in a slough one year. Still shoots like the day I bought it.


----------



## Bob Kellam

870 Supermag synthetic has my vote for best pump action shotgun. i have used it as a boat paddle and a club amongst other things :lol: dropped it into sloughs and abused it in so may ways over the years it should not work any longer but it does!!! every time i pull the trigger it goes bang! if it ever breaks i WILL buy another one.

Bob


----------



## bradguck

I own both a 870 remington and a browning BPS. I love them both, both have been very durable and dependable. I would say look at both and see which gun fits you better and is more comfortable. 
Both are easy to take apart and clean, but in my opinion the 870 is easier to disassemble/reassemble than the BPS.

I don't see how you could be dissapointed with either.

BY the way, sadly one time my 870 had to be used as a paddle as well. but it never missed a beat.


----------



## huntingdude16

Surprised no one has said nova yet. Can't go wrong with a Benelli Nova.


----------



## dck'n'gosehuntr23

Both the nova and 870 are great guns. I have a nova and love it, nothin has gone wrong at all. I have shot the 870 also, and liked that as well.


----------



## Hardsell

Can't go wrong with the Remington 870, it's past performance speaks for itself. I love mine. Since they're around the same price, I'd choose the one that felt the best, since the Benelli is a great gun too.


----------



## blhunter3

I have used both guns. I hunt with a BPS, now but if you looking at getting a BPS, get it in camo, I cannot keep mine from rusting. I clean it after every hunt and the rust comes back.


----------



## Hardsell

My brother has a 10 gauge BPS and he really likes it. He only uses it on occasion though. It also has the above mentioned rust problem. The only draw back I have seen to this gun is that the length of the pump is pretty long. I have short arms, but if you're taller you should be fine.


----------



## Jungda99

I would say 870 for sure!! I have heard good things about the Nova but I don't like the cheap feeling it has when you hold it.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

870.


----------



## jbaincfl

870 Wingmaster.

I have two 870 wingmasters. A 3" and a 3 1/2". One is 18 years old and the other is 12.

My dad has an 870 Wingmaster that is 30 years old and still never misses a lick.


----------



## fowl_play

i have a nova for sale if you are interested. basically brand new. $250 or so


----------



## magnum44270

i had a benelli nova and hated it!.. heavy!.. loud!!! clanky!!! froze up when belly crawling through the snow.

win 1300 speed pump! had it since 12 and went back to it after my benelli expirence, will never put it down again


----------



## dfisher

I'd go with the 870. 
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## Milla Tha Killa

SUPERNOVA the best gun ever made


----------



## Rick Risvold

870 Wingmaster. Been using mine since 1974. Its taken Ducks-Geese-Swans-Whitetail-Pheasant-Grouse-Sharptail-Hungarians-Quail-Woodcock. Even waskal wabbits. Also has never been in the shop.


----------



## goosebusters

fowl_play said:


> i have a nova for sale if you are interested. basically brand new. $250 or so


That there answers your question, I had a SBE for 4 years and now it sits on the shelf, replaced by an 870 express 3.5" all sythetic. I got it new on sale for 250 last spring for a snow goose gun. Over 3 cases later and it is actually getting better.


----------



## bandman

goosebusters said:


> That there answers your question, I had a SBE for 4 years and now it sits on the shelf, replaced by an 870 express 3.5" all sythetic. I got it new on sale for 250 last spring for a snow goose gun. Over 3 cases later and it is actually getting better.


The jury has spoketh! Judge: :bop:


----------



## foxy65

> I've used a BPS for many years and love it--it never fails. The 3.5" is VERY heavy, so no good for hunting upland, but the ejector being on the bottom is nice in a blind cuz it doesn't chuck hulls on your neighbors, just out front...


 i have yet to find a good shell for waterfowl. what do you use?


----------



## diver_sniper

870 Wingmaster here. I really don't need to say anything else. It has never failed me. I hunt with two guys that shoot them as well, neither of them have ever had a problem. My dad owns 2 Wingmasters, never a problem. They are good guns, straight up and down.


----------



## hoots120

I have owned both a bps and 870 I loved the 870 and hated the bps. You can tear down the 870 to clean it the bps requires a gun smith. Was alot heaveier as well Go with teh 870 it is a great design.
Hoots.


----------



## ghostbuster

my bennilli nova 3 1/2 in pump has never jamed on me and i think its a very good gun


----------



## TheSwamper

Are there any other pumps besides an 870!

:lol:


----------



## 9erfan

foxy65--mostly 3" #3's, either kent or win for ducks. I've kinda given up on the 3.5" cuz of the recoil issues--too many headaches. otherwise, the fastest #2s or #3s I can find work great on decoying birds. I use heavyshot or tungsten #2s on Canadas--I don't shoot a lot of them so I want them to work & I figure if it's gonna cost me $30-$50 for gas, a couple of bucks for a goose isn't too much more. that's my :2cents:

this is an opinion, so let the spear chucking begin!!


----------



## niener

I've tried a lot of pumps and I'd say the 870 mwingmaster has the best feel and reliablity to me.


----------



## theodore

Bought an 870 Express a dozen years ago. Thoughts about new guns have not occured since.


----------



## averyghg

Ive said it many times before and ill say it again....870 EXPRESS!!!!!!! save yourself a little money and don't get the magnum, IMO, you shouldn't need to shoot 3 1/2 inch shells, make sure to get a 28" barrel though. You can't go wrong buying an 870!


----------



## huntingdude16

Heres a basic answer to this topic. You will 90% of the time get one of two answers; Nova or 870. Bottom line is, both of these are great guns and will do the job well. It's just a matter of personal opinion; whichever fits you best.


----------



## striped1

mossberg 835. Hands down better than the 870!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

I've seen a few Mossberg 835's broke in two out in the field. That would indicate to me that they are junk..

Just sayin'.


----------



## averyghg

striped1 said:


> mossberg 835. Hands down better than the 870!


haha, alright who let the comedian in the building?!?!?!?

im just kidding man, ive never shot an 835. But in all seriousness it cant be better than an 870, maybe just as good, but not better, nothing is!!!!! :jammin:


----------



## WingedShooter7

870...hands down


----------



## Ron Gilmore

huntingdude16 said:


> Heres a basic answer to this topic. You will 90% of the time get one of two answers; Nova or 870. Bottom line is, both of these are great guns and will do the job well. It's just a matter of personal opinion; whichever fits you best.


Good and honest answer! Fit is more important than just about anything. Both guns have a wide variety of after market chokes. Both cost around the same. I would not rule out the BPS as it has been a proven performer as well. I own one and cleaning is a bit of a trick, but once you figure it out it is a breeze.

Just remember if not talking about shotguns, most guys would argue with the same passion about trucks saying Ford is better than Chevy or Dodge is better than Ford etc...

So handle them both and do it with the amount of clothes you plan on wearing as well. This affects the handling of a gun a lot more than many realize.


----------



## shea_patrick33

i own both a Mossberg 835 and a 870 Wingmaster and i shoot both but when it comes to the mud the wingmaster is 100 times better than the mossberg the mossberg will just jam up on you and can't last the rounds getting put through it like the wingmaster can!


----------



## nytrapper16

870 its been around along time


----------



## headshot

I have put at least 20k rds thru my 835. It took 2 seasons to break it in but I must have gotten a good one. No problems to date and the camo is holding up superbly. I like the ported barrel and the option of shooting 3.5in shells. I still have over half a box of 3.5's from 2 years ago that never got shot because as others have stated it isn't needed, but when shooting geese with shot larger then BB the 3.5 just makes sense.


----------



## huntingdude16

> I would not rule out the BPS as it has been a proven performer as well.


True. I think you could do the breakdown like this:
90% Nova/870
6% BPS
3% Mossbergs
.9% Other
.1% Ralph Nader :lol:


----------



## markauss1187

Any body have trouble with the finish on 870 express-mine seem to rust ant the finish comes of really easily(same with 1187 and sp10) other than that the 870 is basically duck hunter proof. I also own a mossberg 835 ultimag I use it to fill in the very back corner of my gunsafe so a don't have to put a usefull gun there. It is the worst gun I own, absolutley refuses to eject a fired shell two trips to the gunsmith have not helped. My uncle has one that has the same problem. Mine was purchased in 1989 after steel was mandatory.


----------



## shea_patrick33

i totally agree with you about the 835 i own one and the only reason is that i got it for 140 bucks and that's all it's worth...it's probubly worth less actually!


----------



## USAlx50

My old man bought me an 870 express with combo deer/bird barrels when I was 11. The only complaint I have about it is the finish isn't very resistant to corrosion. I would probably still be shooting it as my primary gun if it werent for the fact that it holds sentimental value to me and I didn't want to keep dragging it through the mud and elements. I have no doubts it would continue to work fine, I just want it to be in decent shape should I have a son to pass it down to someday (and I had a hardon for a sx3). I would say the Nova is another good choice, I just dont shoot em worth a crap for some reason. The win 1300 speed pump is another that doesn't get mentioned as much.

The wingmaster or camo versions of 870 will be less likely to rust compared to the express. Like someone else mentioned, 3.5"ers aren't really neccessary. Seems this shotty issue is being hashed out quite a bit lately.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

I own both the BPS (3 inch) and the Wingmaster (2 3/4 inch). Both guns are tanks. They will both be as reliable as guns can be and are a pleasure to shoot. I have killed a slug of ducks with each - would be hard for me to make a decision.


----------



## magnum44270

USAlx50 said:


> MThe win 1300 speed pump is another that doesn't get mentioned as much.
> 
> .


my favorite pump.. tried the nova.JUNK..... and went right back to the win 1300 speed pump..... im sorry i ever put it down


----------



## huntingdude16

Your always going to get someone who says a normally good gun is crap.


----------



## Oregon Duck

I like the 870 Wingmaster too, but Winchester's prodution model pumps are good too-for the money. My Dad bought 3 W. Rangers in the early 80's and they have seen everything from Nodak alkali to west coast slat and sand. Very durable and good shootin guns. Don't know if they still make the Rangers, but it's probably a lot less that 870.


----------



## Northern Hunter

I LOVE Benelli Novas. Max 4-HD


----------



## Preds21

huntingdude16 said:


> Surprised no one has said nova yet. Can't go wrong with a Benelli Nova.


agreed nova or the 870, can;t really go wrong or if u shoot bismuth or one of those notoxic shots i know somwbady that uses a winchester m 12


----------



## Original Goosebuster

BPS!! :sniper:


----------



## rwjtaz

My first gun, over 30 years ago, was an 870. It worked through being dropped in the slew to the fine sand on Canadian prairies. It is a great gun, BUT then I shot a Benelli Auto a few years back and never went back. I have also dropped this in the slew and hunted fine sand and since it is the only mechanical shotgun (no air ports to plug up or rings to get old and dry up) has never failed me. It is also as light or lighter than pumps and a lot lighter than other autos. And if you want to reduce kick, there is nothing like it. 10 years ago if someone told me I would be shooting other than my 870 I would have told them they were crazy. Now I would be crazy to not shoot the Benelli.


----------



## cancan

win 1300 takes all the abuse i can give it ....and i hunt saltwater alot...aluminum reciever is priceless on salt marsh.


----------



## laviii

I would have to say Moss 500A is good I have used it for 15 years for duck, geese & deer , #8 up to SSG . I used a 870 no good, If I own it would be in the River.


----------



## TheProffesional

870 no doubt about it


----------



## shootnmiss09

I have a Winchester 1300, im sure it isnt the "best" pump gun, but i have no complaints, and it has been a great gun for me


----------



## dfisher

Bob Kellam said:


> 870 Supermag synthetic has my vote for best pump action shotgun. i have used it as a boat paddle and a club amongst other things :lol: dropped it into sloughs and abused it in so may ways over the years it should not work any longer but it does!!! every time i pull the trigger it goes bang! if it ever breaks i WILL buy another one.
> 
> Bob


I'd have to agree with that post. 
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## snow123geese

Remington 870!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## born2kill

my best gun would be going with the old remington pump those are the best pumps out there and then for a semi-auto get a beretta or benelli :sniper:


----------



## Preds21

little story bout the 870, had a buddy in Wisconsin was hunting duck early in the season 5 yrs ago, his other buddy when by in a motor boat while my buddy was in a conue and flipped him and his untied 870 into a lake an lost the gun, ( he had a backup gun luckaly) this summer sombody found the gun and senthe gun back to my buddy, he said that he is not afraid to shoot it, it had very little rust on the gun. I would call that durability.


----------



## fubar

870!


----------



## USAlx50

Preds21 said:


> it had very little rust on the gun.


Must not have been a recent express model :lol:


----------



## Preds21

:lol: it was a field model and a very good and relyable gun. I swear it is a true story, I till give the guy hell bout it


----------



## realtree

i have a benelli super nova. love it best gun ever nothing flies by and still stays alive.


----------



## daly

I have hunted with both the 870 and supernova, both are great reliable guns that will stand up to anything you can throw at them while hunting, but i find the supernova swings a bit better then the 870, but that might just be me :roll:


----------



## R-Randel

Although its been given many times so far, my vote is for the 870. Mine is 25 years old now, and I have never had a problem with it.


----------



## dfisher

Model 12 Heavy Duck. Best pumpgun ever made IMO.

Course those 870's have been doing it for a long, long, time. They aren't nothing to sneeze at.

Good luck in your choice,
Dan


----------



## goosehunternd

I have to say browning bps, I have a bps and 2 golds and never had a problem with either, I also got drunk and had the browning buckmark tattoo'd on my fore arm so maybe that has a little to do with my post


----------



## BeekBuster

Super Nova or 870 whatever you feel more comfortable with.... I like the benelli though because its lighter and has less recoil...


----------



## carolinadh

I think the we can all pretty much agree that an 870 is the way to go. I've got one that my grandad bought in 1955 and I wouldn't trade it for any gun known to man. It has never done anything except shoot when I pull the trigger and kill things. 
My advice would be to find a used one in good shape though. I'd get the oldest one I could find that shoots 3" shells. My brother-in-law bought an express a couple of years ago and I was not impressed. If you do get a new one maybe a new wingmaster would be better.


----------



## Guest

I am amazed not one of you mentioned the ithaca featherweight. or my personal favorite the trench gun (winchester model 97) predicessor to the model 12.


----------



## G.P.

Remington 870's are cheap, fun to shoot, easy to clean and can handel any abuse you throw at it. They are the perfect waterfowl gun next to a Super Black Eagle, but they are much more expensive. For an all around good pump you cant beat an 870.


----------



## TINGER

I would go with a NOVA i put mine through rain, snow and mud and just about everything else and it never jammed on me. The magazine cut-off is also quite handy if your sitting in goose decoys and wanna leave the chamber open to toss a duck load in quick.


----------



## Chris Schulz

In all honesty My Mossberg 835 is a lot easier to clean than my 870. How long it will last?....I dont know...I have had my 870 for 14 years and actually only cleaned it a handful of times after countless rounds went through it. Those guns just wont stop! 870 is my pick until I put as many round through my 835 as my remington....


----------

